
Why Everyone Should Take 30 Seconds to Opt-in to the Delicious Data Transfer - atularora
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/why_every_single_person_should_take_30_seconds_to.php
======
wccrawford
Yes, good lord. Why haven't you already spent your previous time to make money
for other people? Are you people selfish? C'mon, hurry up and go do things for
other people that you've never met.

I migrated mine because I want them migrated. If you people don't, they don't,
and they shouldn't bother. And they definitely shouldn't be giving personal
information to strangers without anything in return. (And your list of
favorite websites IS personal information.)

~~~
Semiapies
Agreed. I'm going to do it later today, but this post is the _stupidest_
reason to do so I can think of.

------
benologist
Just because it might be the foundation for another bigcorp is not a
particularly strong reason. People should migrate if they want to keep using
it, and Yahoo/Delicious will probably anonymize the leftovers regardless.

------
Groxx
Wow. That's some of the worst reasoning I've seen in quite a while. And _the_
most intrusive on-copy behavior I've _ever_ seen.

> _To preserve that which is most popular._

Because what's popular doesn't change quickly, and if we lost some Delicious
data how would we know if something is popular or not?! OH THE HUMANITY!

> _To preserve the system of classification, the taxonomy, the tags per URL._

 _What_? How in the hell did they connect those two dots?

> _Hopefully new things will be born._

Because... free old data will encourage them to make new features?

Migrate if you'll use the migrated service. Its success will be based off
where Delicious _goes_ , and if it re-gains traction, not your stagnant data.

------
GrooveStomp
I used to use Delicious, but I amm-scrayed to Diigo during the rumours of it's
collapse. So what's my point?

1\. I'm not going to sign in to Delicious. 2\. They won't get my data. 3\. My
data won't be lost, because it's now on Diigo.

So there! Nyah! :)

------
pstack
I'm confused. The article says that it's important that I do this, because my
"data exhaust" is going to be the future currency of the web. In exactly what
way? They never explain how I'm supposed to use this currency to benefit from
anything. I can only assume they mean that it's someone _else's_ currency that
they can use for _their_ benefit, which I couldn't care less about.

Also, I _already_ migrated my Delicious data -- to pinboard.in -- where the
emphasis is on _anti-social_ bookmarking. I just want to have a great way to
archive and organize my bookmarks and access them on the most devices with the
least difficulty in doing so and maybe have a few great features like saving
cached copies of the web pages I bookmarked and doing fulltext search of the
entire contents of the pages I've bookmarked. I couldn't really care less
about my bookmarks being used for everyone else's benefit.

------
drdaeman
I'm sick of having account here and there. Some of my peers remained at
Delicious, some ran to Diigo, and I'm currently using Pinboard.

I'd prefer that bookmarking sites would cooperate in some way. Not just
importing data or having some sort of master-slave replication, but making
inter-site social networking possible (OStatus?) and actively exchanging data.

Sure, from business perspective, the data (and the user base) could be
considered as assets, so site owners have no incentive in doing this. But I
still have a dream...

------
drivingmenuts
Better time would be spent ensuring that out-of-date data doesn't get
replicated.

